# Happy Birthday Pogo !!!



## April (Dec 29, 2016)

Pogo

Thought I forgot, dint'cha? 






 ​


----------



## Pogo (Dec 29, 2016)

Nope, m'love.  You da bestest ever.




​Thangyew


----------



## depotoo (Dec 29, 2016)

Happy birthday, pogo.


----------



## April (Dec 29, 2016)

Pogo said:


> Nope, m'love.  You da bestest ever.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I put it here so all could join in on your birthday...if you want this moved elsewhere, I can do so...it's your day! 

Have a very Happy Birthday, sweetie. ♥


----------



## Hugo Furst (Dec 29, 2016)




----------



## Pogo (Dec 29, 2016)

WillHaftawaite said:


>



  Excellent!  And the best part is, I got the birfday so I don't have to clean up.


----------



## Pogo (Dec 29, 2016)

depotoo said:


> Happy birthday, pogo.



Thank you.  And thanks for that extra effort on the --- well you know.  
I know that wasn't easy.


----------



## TNHarley (Dec 29, 2016)

Remember the doc that delivered you?










Lol happy birthday man


----------



## TNHarley (Dec 29, 2016)

HAHA the dino is even old


----------



## OldLady (Dec 29, 2016)

Make a BIG wish!


----------



## mdk (Dec 29, 2016)




----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Dec 29, 2016)

Pogo said:


> Nope, m'love.  You da bestest ever.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Happy Birthday ogo, you share your birthday with Kid A.

Although Kid A is better behaved than you....you trouble causer


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 29, 2016)

Hope your spring is set for up this year Pogo, Happy Birthday.


----------



## Pogo (Dec 29, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Nope, m'love.  You da bestest ever.
> ...



Too bad --- want me to come and tutor him??


Danke sehr Oosiechen.


----------



## TNHarley (Dec 29, 2016)

mdk said:


>


 Isnt AARPs cut off age 75?


----------



## Pogo (Dec 29, 2016)

TNHarley said:


> Remember the doc that delivered you?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Doctor Boyle!  Yes I remember.  It was in Kenya.  

Thanks TN


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 29, 2016)

Pogo's childhood video clip.


----------



## Pogo (Dec 29, 2016)

OldLady said:


> Make a BIG wish!




OK --- I wish I had a big enough cake to support all the candles I need.

Pumpkin Row  --- how's that Hummingbird Cake coming along?


----------



## Pogo (Dec 29, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Pogo's childhood video clip.




STUNNINGLY accurate.

Course back then we didn't have YouTube or the internet.  We didn't even have electricity.  This was painstakingly carved out frame-by-frame by a cartoonist.  On rocks.


----------



## 1stRambo (Dec 29, 2016)

Yo,









"GTP"


----------



## Pogo (Dec 29, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> Hope your spring is set for up this year Pogo, Happy Birthday.



My "spring".  Hee hee.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 29, 2016)

Pogo said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo's childhood video clip.
> ...


----------



## Sbiker (Dec 29, 2016)

+100500


----------



## G.T. (Dec 29, 2016)

happy bday man


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 29, 2016)

Pornography when Pogo was a child.........


----------



## G.T. (Dec 29, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Pornography when Pogo was a child.........


but the rocks are so smooth and therefore ancient aliens


----------



## Pumpkin Row (Dec 29, 2016)

Pogo said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Make a BIG wish!
> ...


_My parents told me no~_

_Happy birthday~_


----------



## Pumpkin Row (Dec 29, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Pornography when Pogo was a child.........


_Huh. An eggplant made of rock... people are strange._


----------



## Pogo (Dec 29, 2016)

Pumpkin Row said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Pornography when Pogo was a child.........
> ...



  How did you know I love eggplant?  That'll do in place of cake )

Thanks Punkie.


----------



## Pogo (Dec 29, 2016)

Today's Google Doodle was Charles Macintosh, inventor of waterproof materials, born this day 250 years ago





Link to whole story

He Was Born in Glasgow, Where His Father Was a Dye-Maker & Merchant Who Found a Way to Use People’s Urine for Profit.  His Rainproof Cloth Helped British Explorers Survive an Expedition to the Arctic.

The "Mackintosh" raincoat is named for him, despite the errant K.

"and the banker never wears a Mack
In the pouring rain
Very strange"


----------



## Nosmo King (Dec 29, 2016)

Many happy returns of the day was what was once said about birthdays.  It's still true!  Happy birthday!


----------



## Pumpkin Row (Dec 29, 2016)

Pogo said:


> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


_In my personal opinion, Eggplants aren't fit for human consumption. Whatever floats your boat, though~_


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 29, 2016)

Pumpkin Row said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Pumpkin Row said:
> ...


Barbarian.........


----------



## Pogo (Dec 29, 2016)

Pumpkin Row said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Pumpkin Row said:
> ...




Yanno when I was your age I said the same thing.  Word for word.  I mocked a friend for buying an eggplant parmesean sammich.  Then she offered me a bite.


Whoa.

Eggplant parmesean is one of the tastiest meals on the planet.  Comfort food with a capital Comf.  And gooey.


----------



## Kat (Jan 1, 2017)

I was not home, so I missed your birthday Pogo










(You forgot mine on the 13th - - sniffle  AngelsNDemons )


----------



## Pogo (Jan 1, 2017)

Kat said:


> I was not home, so I missed your birthday Pogo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aww thanks doll  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You *know* I'd be icing all over your cake (ahem so to speak) if I'd been aware.  Happy belated!

There used to be a feature on the front page that would display who was having a birthday.  That was lost with the infamous board software "upgrade" ::cough cough::


----------



## April (Jan 1, 2017)

Kat said:


> I was not home, so I missed your birthday Pogo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry Miss Kat...I did not know.  I have you down for Dec. 13th. I forgot Ayes, too. I didn't check the members birthday list...please forgive me?


----------



## Kat (Jan 2, 2017)

AngelsNDemons said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > I was not home, so I missed your birthday Pogo
> ...




But of course. You're the bestest!


----------

